# kimel ap-9 help



## LPBandit (Apr 8, 2010)

hey everyone. i am ashamed to say that when taking mine apart i heard that dreaded clank sound that i hate.....i was trying to go slow so i could see where everything went but alas the extractor fell off of somewhere and i have no idea where it goes. i have a tec-9 manual but still cant see anything from the exploded view or the directions (everyone says they are close cousins and i have a manual). anyone help me out on where it goes back on? iv narrowed it down to pretty much 2 places. 1 is underneath but it doesnt work that great, second is on the side and it seems to fit but i dont know which way to turn it if it is where it goes........so confused


----------



## LPBandit (Apr 9, 2010)

upon further researh, it is not the extractor as i once thought........... it looks like its called a close bolt rod or "Close Safety Rod #213 in the AP-9 owners manual". i looked it up under completed auctions on gunbroker. lol i just cannot figure out where it goes!


----------



## LPBandit (Apr 10, 2010)

im going to go in a new direction with this.........anyone know a gunsmith in the gwinnett/gainesville area that would tell me where this part goes for $5 or less....literally they dont even have to talk....just point and nod.......


----------

